# I have a Mal/Packer which i cant delete



## chazshep (Feb 1, 2007)

sophos antivirus has detected a Mal/Packer and a Mal/Behav-056 and i cant delete them can any1 plz help ? the viruses arent doing anything that i have noticed but i dont know what it cud do in the future


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

http://www.sophos.com/security/analyses/malbehav056.html
assume you pay for their service so use their removal instructions


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Or, get help here:

* Click here to download HJTsetup.exe http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/files/HJTsetup.exe

* Save HJTsetup.exe to your desktop.
* Doubleclick on the HJTsetup.exe icon on your desktop.
* By default it will install to C:\Program Files\Hijack This.
* Continue to click Next in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the Select Addition Tasks dialogue.
* Put a check by Create a desktop icon then click Next again.
* Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
* At the final dialogue box click Finish and it will launch Hijack This.
* Click on the Do a system scan and save a logfile button. It will scan and the log should open in notepad.
* Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
* Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
* DO NOT have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## chazshep (Feb 1, 2007)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 14:04:37, on 03/02/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.5730.0011)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaantmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatch9.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Sophos SWEEP for NT\SWNETSUP.EXE
C:\Program Files\Sophos SWEEP for NT\SWEEPSRV.SYS
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\IntelDH\Intel(R) Quick Resume Technology Drivers\Elservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB9.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaanotif.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPwuSchd2.exe
C:\WINDOWS\vsnpstd3.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatchTray9.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Media Experience\DMXLauncher.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\PC-Doctor 5 for Windows\PcdSmartMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\CPSHelpRunner.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\jusched.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WG111T\wlan111t.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\AcroRd32.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = about:
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_GB&c=64&bd=PRESARIO&pf=desktop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://g.msn.co.uk/0SEENGB/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://g.msn.co.uk/0SEENGB/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.uk/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_GB&c=64&bd=PRESARIO&pf=desktop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_GB&c=64&bd=PRESARIO&pf=desktop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://g.msn.co.uk/0SEENGB/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_GB&c=64&bd=PRESARIO&pf=desktop
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ftutil2] rundll32.exe ftutil2.dll,SetWriteCacheMode
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAAnotif] C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaanotif.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /installquiet /keeploaded /nodetect
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPBootOp] "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Boot Optimizer\HPBootOp.exe" /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPwuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [snpstd3] C:\WINDOWS\vsnpstd3.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxWatchTray] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatchTray9.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCDrSmartMonitor] "C:\Program Files\PC-Doctor 5 for Windows\PcdSmartMonitor.exe" -r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb03.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DMXLauncher] "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Media Experience\DMXLauncher.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BluetoothAuthenticationAgent] rundll32.exe bthprops.cpl,,BluetoothAuthenticationAgent
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSConfig] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\Binaries\MSConfig.exe /auto
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [!CleanupNetMeetingDispDriver] "C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe" msconf.dll,CleanupNetMeetingDispDriver 0
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uniblue Registry Booster] C:\Program Files\Uniblue\Registry Booster\RegistryBooster.exe /S
O4 - Global Startup: InterCheck Monitor.LNK = C:\Program Files\Sophos SWEEP for NT\ICMON.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: NETGEAR WG111T Smart Wizard.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\IEButton\support.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\IEButton\support.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://by123fd.bay123.hotmail.msn.com/resources/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {5ED80217-570B-4DA9-BF44-BE107C0EC166} (Windows Live Safety Center Base Module) - http://cdn.scan.onecare.live.com/resource/download/scanner/wlscbase9602.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {AF2E62B6-F9E1-4D4F-A10A-9DC8E6DCBCC0} (VideoEgg ActiveX Loader) - http://update.videoegg.com/Install/Windows/Initial/VideoEggPublisher.exe
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Quick Resume technology (ELService) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\IntelDH\Intel(R) Quick Resume Technology Drivers\Elservice.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaantmon.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio UPnP Renderer 9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\RoxioUPnPRenderer9.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Upnp Server 9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\RoxioUpnpService9.exe
O23 - Service: LiveShare P2P Server (RoxLiveShare) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxLiveShare.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: LiveShare P2P Server 9 (RoxLiveShare9) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxLiveShare9.exe
O23 - Service: RoxMediaDB - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxMediaDB.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: RoxMediaDB9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB9.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Hard Drive Watcher (RoxWatch) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxWatch.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Roxio Hard Drive Watcher 9 (RoxWatch9) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatch9.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe
O23 - Service: Sophos Anti-Virus Network (SweepNet) - Sophos Plc - C:\Program Files\Sophos SWEEP for NT\SWNETSUP.EXE
O23 - Service: Sophos Anti-Virus (SWEEPSRV.SYS) - Sophos Plc - C:\Program Files\Sophos SWEEP for NT\SWEEPSRV.SYS
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe


----------



## chazshep (Feb 1, 2007)

the mal/packer is in the system volume information so that is y acces is denied to the file


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If something is hiding in the recovery files, you can disable and re-enable System Restore to clean out all the files there. That will also remove all the restore points, something to consider.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> If something is hiding in the recovery files, you can disable and re-enable System Restore to clean out all the files there. That will also remove all the restore points, something to consider.


To do what JW suggested:

1. Right-click _My Computer_ and choose _Properties_.
2. Click on the _System Restore_ tab.
3. Check _Turn Off System Restore_. It may take a while as it deletes all your restore points.
4. Click _Apply_ and then _OK_.
5. Restart.
6. Do steps 1 and 2.
7. Un-check _Turn Off System Restore_.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

chazshep, I've removed your avatar as it was reported and is not appropriate for a family friendly forum.



You have two anti-virus programs running, which will cause trouble. Uninstall one or set it for on-demand only.


----------



## chazshep (Feb 1, 2007)

cheers guy :up: :up: :up:


----------

